# Going to Prague...



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

In June, I have the opportunity to attend a conference for school. This will only last a week. Being as I have never gone international and my ignorance with safety in that part of the world, I was looking for any insight

Thanks!


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Awesome. You're going to have a great time exploring.

Here's a link to a site with some good, general travel tips:
http://www.ricksteves.com/graffiti/graffiti_menu.htm

If you haven't done so already, I would begin the passport application process soon. Sometimes, it can take a month or so to receive your passport, and that is if nothing goes wrong.

Also, I found travelers' checks not to be useful. ATM's are available at banks and in the airport, and most major credit/debit cards will work anywhere credit is accepted. I used a card for most expenditures, but I would suggest pulling out some cash at an ATM when you get there (or you could do it here before you leave - I believe they're on the Euro now). A passport/money belt is a nice thing to have, and brought me a little piece of mind.

Above all else, where comfortable shoes. With all the sightseeing that you will hopefully be doing, your feet will appreciate it.

Have a great trip!


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Check your credit card(s). Some cards add on an extra fee for foreign currency transactions. MBNA does not charge us for usage overseas. Whereas other of our Visa cards do.

Make sure your wife knows how to use the Seachem products before you leave this time!

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks guys


ANdrew LOL...actually, she thought my excel bottle was my water topoff bottle...guess I have too many bottles around the house LOL


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Great! Your going to the Czech Republic. Check out: www.lonelyplanet.com


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Well, that is one heck of an overdose. I see what you meant.

I have just left my aquariums in my 10 year-old daughter's hands for the next 7 days while I fly to the UK. All the bottles are labeled and there is a card with dates and details of the number of mls to add.... Have faith, I say to myself. 

Prague is meant to be one of the must-see locations in Europe. Many of my colleagues and friends from Taiwan have travelled there and have loved it. None had bad experiences. You might use up quite a few megabytes capturing all those images. Who knows, you might even find a Tropica outlet...

Andrew Cribb


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Yea you can find a tropica outlet and smuggle us some cool plants in your suitcase....hrm...smuggle is a bad word...accidently put some plants in there


----------



## Its me (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi,

Prague is one of the most beautiful european capitols. Ive been there last summer and i loved it. If you can, try to visit some castels (they are really a great thing to see) since ive heard in US there is only Lego as castels haha so its a great oportunity.

Besides that, give a walk around Prague, you will sure love it. As for plants stuff, yeah you might get some Tropica stuff. And since Czech Republic is so near Germany im sure Prague LFS´s have nice stuff there.

PS: just dont try to learn czech, you will loose time :lol: 
Fuuuuuuj ! 

Best Regards


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

While you're there you might want to try out European substrates, some good ones to try out-
Floradepot
Vulcanit
Tetra Complete Substrate
Brustmann
Aqualit


----------

